# New Chrome Seats



## Latinplaya9 (Mar 2, 2003)

juss got them back... hope you like em.... 




from this ....


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

send them to me at [email protected]


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)




----------



## Latinplaya9 (Mar 2, 2003)

thanks man.. before n after.... imma cover it in blue crush with the outlining being black... n imma do sum wood carving too


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

What are those from?


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

are thoes old pattio chairs?


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

looks like shit !! put em in your car and then you'll have to drill a hole in the roof for the umbrella pole 

don't do it please don't do it!


----------



## Berg (Dec 26, 2002)

i think they will look good al uphostered in velvet... i take it you will have them rotating?


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@Mar 16 2004, 10:35 PM
> *looks like shit !! put em in your car and then you'll have to drill a hole in the roof for the umbrella pole
> 
> don't do it please don't do it!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latinplaya9 (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skinnythepmp_@Mar 16 2004, 11:35 PM
> *looks like shit !! put em in your car and then you'll have to drill a hole in the roof for the umbrella pole
> 
> don't do it please don't do it!*


 wha u rollin in homie? i aiint even done with it n u hating? shyt... lemme finish them before u go n talk shyt.... 

and yea i am gonna uphoster them in velvet...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

i guess they would look good if you upholstered them up ...... should have something custom cut out of steel , welded to the back & chromed as well ---like a car club name or your cars name or whatever........ Its all good ..... Custom


----------



## Latinplaya9 (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 20 2004, 10:44 PM
> *i guess they would look good if you upholstered them up ...... should have something custom cut out of steel , welded to the back & chromed as well ---like a car club name or your cars name or whatever........ Its all good ..... Custom*


 yea thats tru never thought of that... wha im doing righ now is changing the side wooden things, and carving new ones out and putting "haters" on one side and "obsession" on the other...


----------

